# Southtown: Bulls, "Malcontent" Curry Not Speaking



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> The longer the Eddy Curry controversy drags on, the more it appears a parting of ways may be the best solution for the Bulls and the malcontent free-agent center.
> Amid speculation Curry no longer wants to be associated with the team in wake of its insistence that he submit to a genetic heart test, Bulls officials have not heard from him in several days.
> 
> "I tried to reach Eddy on a number of occasions but was unsuccessful," said Bulls general manager John Paxson, who last week indicated Curry would not be allowed to play without a favorable test result.
> ...


More illuminating thoughts from Southtown Paul here:

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/302sd3.htm


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Southtown Paul is apparently the Bulls' useful idiot of the week.

Question for you lawyer types. What would you advise your client to do if the opposing party in a legal dispute keeps calling and wanting to talk to him without his professional counsel around?

Meanwhile, from the Sun-Times today, Brian Hanley reports


> With the NBA's contract deadline approaching Saturday, Bulls general manager John Paxson said Thursday that he and Eddy Curry's agent, Leon Rose, have continued their talks this week in hopes of coming to terms on a new deal for the restricted free-agent center.


Imagine that.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Southtown Paul is apparently the Bulls' useful idiot of the week.
> 
> Question for you lawyer types. What would you advise your client to do if the opposing party in a legal dispute keeps calling and wanting to talk to him without his professional counsel around?
> 
> ...



No surprise.

What the heck is the Daily South Town?

I've heard of the Herald, Suntimes, and Tribune....but what is this bum newspaper....this is worse than a Sam Smith piece.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Question for you lawyer types. What would you advise your client to do if the opposing party in a legal dispute keeps calling and wanting to talk to him without his professional counsel around?


Anyone else thinking of the Reinsdorf and Horace Grant debacle?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> Question for you lawyer types. What would you advise your client to do if the opposing party in a legal dispute keeps calling and wanting to talk to him without his professional counsel around?


To not talk. Only once have I ever advised a client to keep those lines of communication open.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Meanwhile, from the Sun-Times today, Brian Hanley reports
> 
> With the NBA's contract deadline approaching Saturday, Bulls general manager John Paxson said Thursday that he and Eddy Curry's agent, Leon Rose, have continued their talks this week in hopes of coming to terms on a new deal for the restricted free-agent center.



The fact that they're still talking is outstanding news. Well, maybe not outstanding... But anyway, encouraging. If they're talking, they're not yet at an impasse, and they're using using creativity (perhaps scanning the message boards for possible compromise solutions, etc.) to try to work around some pretty firmly stated positions.

Go Bulls! Go Pax! Go Eddy! Go Milstein !! :eek8:

Probably, this link should have its own thread?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> To not talk. Only once have I ever advised a client to keep those lines of communication open.


I'll admit, I sort of thought that when I put that question out there 



Good Hope said:


> The fact that they're still talking is outstanding news. Well, maybe not outstanding... But anyway, encouraging. If they're talking, they're not yet at an impasse, and they're using using creativity (perhaps scanning the message boards for possible compromise solutions, etc.) to try to work around some pretty firmly stated positions.
> 
> Go Bulls! Go Pax! Go Eddy! Go Milstein !! :eek8:
> 
> Probably, this link should have its own thread?


Agree 100%


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> I'll admit, I sort of thought that when I put that question out there


No!  That was may way of fortifying your good point.


----------

